# Connecteur photo.



## Loustic11 (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à toutes e tous.

Je souhaite d'ici peu me prendre le connecteur pour charger les photos directement sur l'ipad. Ma question était:
Les modèles sans marques de type 2 en 1 voir plus sont ils fiable et fonctionnent ils correctement dans 100% des cas, avez vous une marque à me conseiller ?


Merci pour tout.


----------



## Azergoth (5 Juin 2012)

Salut ;-)

J'en ai trouvé un pour vraiment pas cher sur le net. Ca marche tout à fait:
-un appareil photo (Pentax) connecté en USB marche
-une carte SD est reconnue

Il (l'ipad) me dit parfois que ce l'accessoire n'est pas reconnu, mais il suffit de clicker sur ok et c'est bon.

Par contre (!) j'essaye de lire une clé usb et (contrairement à l'accessoire apple? --> youtube) ça ne marche pas!

Mais pour la différence de prix, ça vaut le coup je trouve

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

Hop! Pas si vite... j'ai du redémarrer mon iPad pour que ça remarche...

... et ça remarche sans problème... à toi de voir  (et aux autres de donner un avis aussi! check google aussi)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2012)

j'en ai une qui fonctionne très bine aussi... même message "appareil non reconnu avec cet Ipad) mais cela fonctionne tout de même avec mon reflex... très pratique pour sauver les photo en reportage... Mais attention, j'ai eu parfois des bugs (photos irrécupérables) donc ne pas effacer la carte mémoire si les images sont importantes...


----------



## Azergoth (5 Juin 2012)

L'iPad peut le cas échéant permettre de vérifier les images. Il lit même les DNG (raw)
Je ne sais pas si il lit les NEF et les CRW ou CR2...


----------



## cowpilot (5 Juin 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> L'iPad peut le cas échéant permettre de vérifier les images. Il lit même les DNG (raw)
> Je ne sais pas si il lit les NEF et les CRW ou CR2...


il lit bien les ras cr2.


----------



## Karamazow (5 Juin 2012)

Il lit bien les nef


----------



## Loustic11 (14 Juin 2012)

Bon et bien merci pour toutes ces réponses, je vais voir, prendre un peu plus d'infos sur le net.J'hesites encore, car c'est vrai que la différence est énorme, du simple au double. Alors est ce Apple qui s'en prend un Max ?


À bientôt.


----------



## Azergoth (14 Juin 2012)

Loustic, ... C'est Apple... 
Je dirais: si tu n'as pas besoin de lire une clé USB: va pour une non-Apple ;-)


----------

